# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Mobilna verzija foruma

## Kaae

Nestala mi je s telefona, nicim izazvana I sad je nikako ne mogu vratiti. Vidim samo obicnu stranicu I sto god da napravim, ne nudi mi nigdje mobilnu opciju. Gdje sam zapela?

----------


## spajalica

pobrisi kolacice i povjest.
meni se zna to dogoditi, pa onda je tako vratim.

----------


## Kaae

Probat cu!

----------


## Kaae

Sve radi kako treba. Hvala!

----------


## rossa

Ne znam jesam li ja smotana pa ne mogu pronaci, ali u mobilnoj varijanti ne mogu brisati privatne poruke. Prosvjetlite plavusu

----------


## Apsu

> Ne znam jesam li ja smotana pa ne mogu pronaci, ali u mobilnoj varijanti ne mogu brisati privatne poruke. Prosvjetlite plavusu


Imaš sa strane kvadratice u kojima oznacis poruke koje oces obrisati i onda kliknes na zuti iks iznad poruka..

----------


## mona

> Ne znam jesam li ja smotana pa ne mogu pronaci, ali u mobilnoj varijanti ne mogu brisati privatne poruke. Prosvjetlite plavusu


Ni ja to ne mogu naci.mislim da i nema te funkcije

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk

----------


## rossa

Ima, ovako kako je Apsu opisala. Hvala

----------


## Apsu

A kako se šalje poruka sa mobilne verzije? 
Kad meni netko pošalje prvi onda odgovaram, a kad ja želim poslat prva ne mogu ..

----------


## rossa

> A kako se šalje poruka sa mobilne verzije? 
> Kad meni netko pošalje prvi onda odgovaram, a kad ja želim poslat prva ne mogu ..


odmah pored onog X na koji brišeš označene poruke ti je opcija Compose

----------


## Apsu

> odmah pored onog X na koji brišeš označene poruke ti je opcija Compose


Aha, i upisem pod primatelja nadimak osobe i onda se to posalje? Hvala sad tebi  :Grin:

----------


## mona

> Imaš sa strane kvadratice u kojima oznacis poruke koje oces obrisati i onda kliknes na zuti iks iznad poruka..


Ja nemam nikakve kvadratice da oznacim poruke



Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk

----------


## Apsu

> Ja nemam nikakve kvadratice da oznacim poruke
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


Kad udes u poruke, i sad recimo imas ih 5 primljenih.. kod svake od njih 5 je prazan kvadratic s lijeve strane.. 

Kak tebi izgleda? Meni je prvo kvadratic, onda naslov poruke i onda strelica u desno s kojom otvorim poruku..

----------


## mona

Avatar i ime u desnom kutu,lijevo datum i vrijeme i ispod naslov i tekst.i to je to.kliknem na poruku koju hocu otvoriti i ona mi se otvori.nema strelica,kucica....
Niti funkcije brisi u nekom podmeniju 

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk

----------


## Apsu

Ček, jesi sigurna da si na mobilnoj verziji? :D

----------


## mona

Sada mi treba smajlic koji se crveni
Nisam.imam forum postavljen na Tapatalk
I pogledala sam na mobilnoj verziji...ima kucice i brisanje

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk

----------


## nela08

Ja sam većinom preko mobitela, ali izgleda mi isto kao na lapu.....to.onda nije mobilna verzija ili tako treba biti!? Evo glupog pitanja....ali ajde, ja uopce ne spavam pa cete mi tolerirati....kako uopće dodjete na mobilnu verziju i kako se koristi taj Tapatalk? :D

----------


## Carmina406

Moze pomoc.. Kako preko TapaTalka pronadete smajlice 

sad bi stavila nekog koji se srami


Sent from my RM-914_eu_croatia_419 using Tapatalk

----------


## Carmina406

Nela na dnu naslovne str. imas jednu kucicu gdje pise Roda. Tu klikni i promjeni na mobilnu verziju (bar je kod mene tako)

ja imam novi mob i nikako se ne snalazim bas 

sad mi treba neki smajlic iz kamenog doba


Sent from my RM-914_eu_croatia_419 using Tapatalk

----------


## nela08

He, he, evo našla sam sve. Skuzila i tapatalk, bolje je ovako! Hvala, bas sam mogla i prije pogledati....

----------


## S2000

> Moze pomoc.. Kako preko TapaTalka pronadete smajlice 
> 
> sad bi stavila nekog koji se srami
> 
> 
> Sent from my RM-914_eu_croatia_419 using Tapatalk


Ne idi na quick reply nego na + za novu poruku. Onda kliknes u gornji desni kut na one tri tockice i ponudi ti insert smile.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## Carmina406

nema ih  samo na tipkovnici

----------


## Carmina406

Ja trebam prvo ... kliknit pa mi onda iziđe reply ali onda nemam nigdi tri tockice ni smajlice samo u "tipkovnici" a ti se ne vide

Bas sam stupiditis teski

Ma sutra cu pokusat kad se "naspavam"

Evo jedan napamet  :Grin: 


Sent from my RM-914_eu_croatia_419 using Tapatalk

----------


## nela08

Kod mene ima smajlica, sakomisprobavam...iako da me ne bi netko krivo shvatio, nisam se naspavala :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Carmina406

:gaah:  ja ih mogu samo napamet utipkat

Jel se ovi vide  :Laughing:   :Grin:  :hugg:  :lool: 


Sent from my RM-914_eu_croatia_419 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kaae

Sad vec postaje naporno da me svakih par dana forum obavjestava (kad se spajam s telefona) da postoji Tapatalk. Kad odbijem instalaciju jer me ni najmanje ne zanima, prebaci mi forum na desktop verziju. I onda, udri vole, brisi cookiese I history, sto naravno zezne tisucu I jednu drugu  stranicu koju posjecujem. 

Postoji li neki drugi nacin prebacivanja nazad na mobilnu verziju? Malo mi je tlaka ovako. :/

----------


## sarasvati

Meni se jučer dogodilo isto, samo od sebe se prebacilo na verziju za komp i vrlo je nepraktično. Pričitala sam već napisane savjete, ali ne znam brisati cookies i history na mobitelu. Pomoć, pretty please?

----------


## sarasvati

Našla sam ono nešto na dnu stranice i prebacila na mobilnu verziju. Juhuhu!  :Smile: 
A da ipak pitam...smajlići, gdje se može njih naći u mobilnoj verziji?

----------


## Megan88

Kad se pise preko moba, nema ovih simpa smajlica?

----------


## Peterlin

> Kad se pise preko moba, nema ovih simpa smajlica?


Ima ako uključiš full verziju.

----------


## mitovski

Ja već dugo na mobilnoj verziji foruma ne mogu koristiti opciju novi postovi. Sve sam probala i brisala povijest i odlogirala se i ulogirala i preko chroma i preko explorera i baš me to jako živcira.

----------


## spajalica

mitovski ovo ti je link za nove postove

forum.roda.hr/search.php?do=getnew

meni app na mobu taj link prikaze, jer idem uvijek preko njega, pa mi nije tesko doci do njega, ali da i mene nervira kad ga moram naci.

----------


## Kaae

Ponesto godina kasnije, opet mi je nestala mobilna verzija. I ne vraca se brisanjem cookiesa i historyja. Desktop verzija na telefonu totalno nema smisla :/

----------


## Argente

Sta uopce ne vidis one drop downe na dnu stranice, gdje pise “Roda” i “Hrvatski”?

----------


## Ginger

probaj se odjaviti, izbrisi stranicu, ponovo ukucaj i prijavi se
meni tak funcionira

----------


## nicky_111

Provjeri kad otvoriš forum da li u izborniku browsera je možda označeno Desktop site. Ako je samo makneš tu kvačicu.

----------


## jelena.O

Zadnjih par dana na srednjim skolama i gdje kupiti mozda jos i na kojoj drugoj temi ne mogu pristupiti s mobitelom
Stranica nije u funkciji, jel do mene ili ?
S kompjutora normalno vidim

----------


## ina33

Nesto sam zezla na mobitelu očito i ne mogu se logirati s mobitela - upisujem ime i pw, ali me stalno izbacuje. S kompa se normalno logiram. Pls help.

----------


## Jurana

Svaki dan kad prvi put želim otvoriti neku temu, uz tu temu otvori se još jedna kartica s nekim komercijalnim sadržajem poput kladionice i sl.

----------


## Peterlin

> Svaki dan kad prvi put želim otvoriti neku temu, uz tu temu otvori se još jedna kartica s nekim komercijalnim sadržajem poput kladionice i sl.


Da, ja sam to isto primijetila. Lovci na klikove... eh....

----------


## mitovski

Meni mobilna verzija i dalje ne funkcionira. Kad kliknem novi postovi kaže da pretraga ne daje rezultate.

----------


## jelena.O

Jesi li uopće logirana?
Meni sve radi
I ne vidim te reklame ili ih ne želim vidjeti

----------


## mitovski

> Jesi li uopće logirana?
> Meni sve radi
> I ne vidim te reklame ili ih ne želim vidjeti


Jesam i ne radi

----------


## jelena.O

Ajde se odjavi na telcu pa ponovo probaj isključiti

----------


## spajalica

> Svaki dan kad prvi put želim otvoriti neku temu, uz tu temu otvori se još jedna kartica s nekim komercijalnim sadržajem poput kladionice i sl.


prijavljeno.

----------


## NanoiBeba

I meni

----------


## spajalica

sad bi trebalo biti sredjeno. ovo s iskakanjem kladionica.

----------


## Jurana

Jest

----------


## NanoiBeba

I kod mene je sada OK

----------


## spajalica

odlično.

----------


## NanoiBeba

Meni se opet počelo pojavljivat

----------


## jelena.O

I meni je počelo jučer te voćkice
Danas prvi i drugi put kod otvaranja teme,poslije ne
Znači ne samo prvi put

----------


## Beti3

I meni se pojavljuju reklame. I kad imam “Full site” na mobu.

----------


## spajalica

Trebalo bi biti sad OK. I javite cim se ponovo pojavi. Hvala  :Smile:

----------

